# Skipping Breakfast?



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Ryker has always been a finicky eater. I've never seen him "chow down" like he's hungry. He was doing better, though until about a week ago.

In the morning he gets softened kibble and topped with some yummy food - cooked white chicken breast, boiled beef, scrambled eggs, etc. Lately, no matter what I cook, he won't eat. He sits down at his breakfast bowl and just looks at me like "This isn't what I ordered."

He's already really thin (I have actual nightmares about the ASPCA barging in and taking him away for neglect, haha) and the vet recommend at his last physical (almost a year ago) that he should put on some weight.

He won't eat all day until dinner time (he gets fed breakfast around 9 am, dinner around 5-6 pm) and he gets Famotidine 5mg twice daily, twelve hours apart, for acidic stomach.

Because we've had a lot of snow, we haven't been for a walk in quite a while. He and Cash and my mom's mutt, Mya, rough house a lot and I let them play in the snow - but Ryker dashes for the door in 2 minutes. 

I guess I was just wondering if this is somewhat normal (eating just once a day) or if I should be concerned. Thanks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Honestly, I know this is worry wart me talking, but I would have his bile acids run. The acidic stomach and thin and lack of appetite and tiring out MAY be signs of another problem. Microvascular Displasia is what they THINK Misha may have. She had no appetite and was very urpy and low energy. It was easily treated with low protein diet.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Well I too am a worrier, but I'd agree with N2Mischief and maybe consider getting a barrage of tests done. 

We recently changed Pippin to a gastro health food by Hill's Science Diet which I have seen slated on here as being a rubbishy brand, but she is doing really well on it - no sicky tums, no runny bums and always ready to eat which she never was before. She has also lost the weight she had put on and is fit, healthy, great firm stools and full of energy.

She was on a high-protein diet before, one of the "best" brands, so go figure... She had the Hill's stuff as a pup for a while due to her digestive problems, but then when things settled down, and reading on here about the "better" foods, we took her off it thinking we were doing what was best for her but within 6 months or so she was having problems again.

Good luck with this - digestive problems are hard to figure out, but personally I'd go back to the vets and get things checked out. Keep us posted!


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Manxcat...my son swears by the Hills Science diet for his dogs.

My Dexter can be very finicky when he isn't feeling well. Sometimes he wont eat at all. One example, he had a worm problem (hook and whip) that was not diagnosed at first. When that was fixed he was a better eater. I would definitely ask your vet and get his recommended tests done to be sure.
Did you try different food brands?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Some dogs just only want to eat once a day (raise your paw Teaka) - have you thought of just not offering him breakfast, and increasing his dinner portion?
Also some sort of exercise before eating can really help with appetite - even if it is just a 10 minute game of fetch indoors, it can make a huge difference.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

manxcat: very interesting about science diet. i have turned up my nose at science diet for years, but that doesn't make me right. something to keep in mind for the next dog if feeding-related problems crop up.

caniche: very much hope the issue with ryker not eating gets resolved. from your description, it sounds as though he only eats when he has to - maybe not necessarily when he wants to. the fact that he actually goes to his breakfast bowl comes across to me as a clue. when my dog doesn't want something, he just walks away; he does not bother sitting at his bowl. definitely, imo, calls for a vet visit.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Some dogs just only want to eat once a day (raise your paw Teaka) - have you thought of just not offering him breakfast, and increasing his dinner portion?
> Also some sort of exercise before eating can really help with appetite - even if it is just a 10 minute game of fetch indoors, it can make a huge difference.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He does eat better when the weather is warmer and he can go for a walk. It's been between 10 and -10 degrees outside, so we've been doing indoor exercise.

He's never been a "hungry" eater (I mean he doesn't wolf down his food like he's hungry). 

He's doing better. I've been giving him Nutra-cal 3x a day (twice before each meal and once before bed). I've been mixing his adult food with Cash's puppy food and soaking it, and he's been more interested. Also, I've been cutting up the chicken/beef/veggies into really small pieces. He's doing better.

I'm definitely going to tell the vet when he gets his physical, but I honestly think he's just lost an appetite since it's been so cold. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

patk said:


> manxcat: very interesting about science diet. i have turned up my nose at science diet for years, but that doesn't make me right. something to keep in mind for the next dog if feeding-related problems crop up.
> 
> caniche: very much hope the issue with ryker not eating gets resolved. from your description, it sounds as though he only eats when he has to - maybe not necessarily when he wants to. the fact that he actually goes to his breakfast bowl comes across to me as a clue. when my dog doesn't want something, he just walks away; he does not bother sitting at his bowl. definitely, imo, calls for a vet visit.


Oh, and Ryker sits and his bowl, sniffs it, and walks away. I can get him to eat some if I feed via hand but not a lot. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Finicky Eater*

My heart goes out to you. Just an idea...but you might want to try training Ryker 2 times a day with lots of treats (I like Natural Balance Dog Food / Lamb Formula---the 2.5 lbs roll cut into small pieces that Jean Donaldson recommends) plus sometimes I use Liverwurst for the most difficult commands. For whatever reason, My Spoo, Louie, is more interested in food when he has to "earn it." To date, my Spoo has gained two pounds in a month using this method (he needed it) and after training, sometimes he will eat a half-a-bowl of regular dog food with the "good stuff" on top! 

Hoping Ryker has a wonderful 2014!
HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

HerdingStdPoodle said:


> My heart goes out to you. Just an idea...but you might want to try training Ryker 2 times a day with lots of treats (I like Natural Balance Dog Food / Lamb Formula---the 2.5 lbs roll cut into small pieces that Jean Donaldson recommends) plus sometimes I use Liverwurst for the most difficult commands. For whatever reason, My Spoo, Louie, is more interested in food when he has to "earn it." To date, my Spoo has gained two pounds in a month using this method (he needed it) and after training, sometimes he will eat a half-a-bowl of regular dog food with the "good stuff" on top!
> 
> Hoping Ryker has a wonderful 2014!
> HerdingStdPoodle


Good idea... We also use their kibble as training treats and also currently as nose-work games (to keep Pushkin entertained) so although they're only getting their allotted daily amount it is spread about through the day. They then get two meals of the wet food with fresh boiled chicken or turkey on as their "main meals" but this is a half quantity of the recommended intake. 

In other words 50% wet food in 2 meals, 50% dry food in small quantities throughout the day!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Once you've ruled out health issues, maybe try rotating foods? I know that Tiger will go on "strike" if I feed one food too long. So I rotate a few different proteins with him (whether it be raw or kibble) every 4-6 weeks to keep him interested. Also, Pepcid about 30 minutes before eating can help in some cases. I know at least one member here has helped their dog's picky food issues this way. I would check with your vet for dosage.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

My two puppies (8months) scarf their breakfast and a lot of it and at dinner time, they usually either don't eat it at all or just a little bit. I never thought much about it. They're good weight though and have energy up the ying yang. Their food is high protein.

I hope it's not something medically wrong and if you're worried, the dog is thin, then yeah...check it out with a vet first, then you could consult an animal nutritionist. (website...Dog food project) I used her for my Dobe with liver disease and she constructed a liver friendly diet which really helped make him feel better.


----------



## treehugr55 (Oct 4, 2013)

Both of my minis are very picky eaters. We feed them a full amount of kibble an hour or so before bed. And sometimes I have to stand by the bowls until they start eating, otherwise they'll follow me around the house and forget the food is there. 

When he skips meals do you feed him the full amount of kibble that night? How long do you leave the food out? I was giving mine about 20 minutes, and then the food would be taken up. Perhaps just trying the one meal a day could work well for him. 

Hand feeding isn't necessarily a bad thing to do sometimes if you have the patience. It's also a good bonding exercise. When I first rescued mine, the girl would only be hand fed the first couple weeks. And I took the opportunity of hand feeding to teach her her new name, and every time I would hold out my hand and she'd start eating I'd say "good girl Bonnie"-- that way she associated eating the food as something I praise her for. I still say "good girl" when I see her eating from her place mat (she doesn't like bowls, because her tags clink, so we feed her off a place mat). Have you tried putting the food on various surfaces? Perhaps he would prefer ceramic over metal, or prefer a place mat versus a bowl? You never know.

I had to stop getting frustrated because she could pick up on my frustration and that would upset her, which is totally the opposite of what I wanted! It takes time, but whatever you choose to do just be really consistent with your routine.


----------



## QuigleysMom (Jan 9, 2014)

I'd worry about bloat with bigger once a day meals. I feed mine good grain free food and just a taste of good table scraps in evening as appropriate (1 adult and 1 pup, 3 times a day. Lots of water from the time they get up until 7pm at night. 

Always talk to your vet about issues. Not us here in the forum! We aren't vets and don't know your dog. But good luck with it. 

Maybe you could spice up the calories with puppy food (just a little of it) and stay off the people food until this thing is figured out. But an egg and chicken and rice wouldn't hurt! IMHO


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Update on Ryker?*

Hi Caniche;

I was wondering about Ryker.... How is Ryker doing? Did the vet shed any light on the situation? Wishing you well, HerdingStdPoodle


----------

